# 36 gallon Freshwater



## lynettaquatic (Jul 31, 2018)

Here are some pics of our freshwater fish, we have raised the angel's since they were 4 cm, and now they have a wing span of 7-9 cm. Our pineapple, Solaris, and orange sword tails, and our colombian ram fish!


----------

